# funny sttory



## CI.Robertson (7 Feb 2006)

:

kay I'm helping out with drill heheheh....so I notice the cadets aren't marching quite right so I yell out "Get thoughts Arms up Cadets" and all of them jump I guess I'm loud either that or the hall we are in has great echo anything funny happen to when your a cadet? ha ha mine was my LT. she was like a ninja she's come outta no were like one time I was in rank I was a quartermaster  my pinkies are bent and I didn't hear and she when "Mr Robertson unbend thoughts fingers" I jump and replied "Jesus Christ! ma'am I can't!" she scared me she walked lightly for a peragent lady!


----------



## ouyin2000 (7 Feb 2006)

I have something for you.

It's called the Grammar Slammer. Here you go.

http://englishplus.com/grammar/


----------



## PViddy (7 Feb 2006)

Ha! 

Red Army jacking up one of it's own! oh well it was needed.

PV


----------



## CI.Robertson (7 Feb 2006)

jeez thanks I gathered my gammer isn't good so you wanna know what suck it up. I find that very rude and I will not post on this fourm again I don't care if you though it was being cute or not I found it rude...


----------



## Burrows (7 Feb 2006)

CI.Robertson - See the highlighted part of the guidelines.  This is a forum for professional discussion, grammar and spelling go hand in hand with that.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35071.0.html


			
				Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> There will be no
> 
> Flaming other members
> Swearing
> ...


----------



## combat_medic (7 Feb 2006)

CI Robertson, your spelling and grammar are poor. This isn't an opinion or a personal slam, it's a fact. Someone pointing it out to you is not a personal attack, nor is it a violation of the TOS. You are expected to have an acceptable grasp of English or French in posting here. If you cannot be bothered to run your posts through a simple spell checker, then it's no one's fault but yours that others are picking up on the mistakes. 

Case closed. Stop reporting this to the Mods.


----------



## mcpl_spunky (13 Feb 2006)

wow burrows that written warning  makes my eyes hurt


----------

